# EGGS!!!!! PLEASE, PLEASE HELP!!!!



## krb1093 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,
Can someone please let me know if these eastern box turtle eggs look good? They do have veins and are about 3 weeks old. I'm just wondering if I should be able to see more at this point. Have temp set at 84 and humidity at 80. I know it looks like something in it now, but at times all I see are veins and nothing else, It's weird how can I see something one day and nothing the next. These are 4 of the 6 all look about the same.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 26, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Nixxy (Jun 27, 2012)

Honestly, it's a bit hard to tell in pictures like that, imo. I can't be of much help there. Are they properly being incubated?


----------



## krb1093 (Jun 27, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Welcome!


Thanks


----------



## krb1093 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Aldabraman. Yes Nixxy from what I've read everything is set right as far as the nesting material, temp and humidity. These were emergency eggs, so I've had to a use big planter but have them in a closet with a digital heater set at 84 if the temp goes down a degree it turns on. If it goes over 1 or 2 degrees it turns off. I turned the heater a different direction from the eggs so when it does turn on the heat does not directly hit the eggs. Oh, I also have a moist paper towel over them to keep the humidity at 80. My husband was riding his dirt bike when he noticed mom laying eggs in our driveway so I looked it up on the net and they told us how to make a enclosure around the nest to protect it from predators, but two days after she laid them we walked outside to see a raccoon digging them up!!!!! from what we could see it got one or two. So we carefully unearthed the others marking them the way they laid in the nest. They do have the chalking thing veins and what looks to be embryos starting to form.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi krb1093:

Welcome to the Forum!!

They look good to me.


*What would you like us to call you?*


----------



## krb1093 (Jun 27, 2012)

emysemys said:


> Hi krb1093:
> 
> Welcome to the Forum!!
> 
> ...


My name is Kelly, Glad someone posted some good news. I can tell there are more veins and a red mass I'm assuming is the embryo. I'm so happy we were able to save the eggs from the raccoon!!!! Is there anything else I should know or just continue with what I've been doing?


----------



## tortadise (Jun 27, 2012)

Welcome! I too see that they look good from my viewing.


----------



## Nay (Jun 27, 2012)

Good for you!! Hope you get them all to hatch! Can't wait to see!
ANd Welcome!


----------



## krb1093 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks Everyone. I'm very excited too!!!!


----------



## krb1093 (Jun 27, 2012)

I will post the eggs in another week or so to see if there's anymore changes


----------



## TORTOISEMAN1 (Jun 27, 2012)

very cool!


----------



## krb1093 (Jun 27, 2012)

Can someone please let me know if its normal to see the embryo one day and not the other? It's weird my light shines through the whole egg. I don't understand, sometimes I see them and others I don't. They were laid june 5th


----------

